# Starting new combo



## roninhas (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey i am 26 years, from Portugal anda suffer dp since 6 years ago after an panic attack. 
I was doing sertaline I was better like 50% but I had to quit because starting to take HIV meds and then started escitoprolam 10 mg was okay not as better as sertaline then I was more anxious, add mirtazapine 15 mg and escitoprolam 5 mg, lorazepam 2.5 mg (2 times per day) and neurotin 100mg starting today let's see if works? I previous took lorazepam and it's works for anxiety but not so much for dp... I guess my gp is more focus on anxiety then dp but in my view I get anxious because dp. 
Do you have experience with mirtazapine and escitoprolam combo?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mirtazapine I have experience, i can't help much, but bumping this thread hopefully will.

Mirtazapine 15mg took 3 months for me and all of a sudden it was dramatic, it was nothing to BOOM, but i've been here a while and not many people have claimed this, so i dunno how much my credit or experience is usual, just being honest.

My experience on Mirtazapine, nothing, nothing, 1.5-2 months sweating like i've ran 5 miles, it got better, I really didn't like it but my GP at the time was very clever, kept telling me to push through, about 3 months i had a massive break through, for me it was singing my heart out to radiohead, i hadn't listened to music in months never minded belted it out, then i had head rushes that were great, so my advice on that med is keep going for 3-4 months before you class it as doing nothing.... i took sertaline and HATED it, so you never know, Escitoprolam I can't comment on from a personal persecutive but it pops up a lot, so someone should be here to comment


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Is mirtazapine very sedating? I think I did a trial of it once, in hopes of helping my insomnia. It didn't work so well for that. I find that 75mg of Seroquel is good for insomnia. Also, I have taken SSRI Paxil and SNRI Effexor for a decade each. I now much prefer escitalopram/Lexapro and I tolerate 40mg daily with no side effects.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

To most Mirtazapine is a thing half an hour before bed Forestx5, but I don't get sedated easily, never did pre DP. I gave my dad one once he complained of insomnia and he was asleep in 15 minutes.

I was on 50 right the way up to 800mg Seroquel for insomnia and didn't work, but then I am a weird case. I didn't like how it made me feel anyway, Mirtazapine helped the fog, Seroquel felt like a hangover but I hate writing how I felt, i've read many people who love Seroquel.

EDIT: Seroquel did not help sleep but I remember a good zone around 300mg for me. Slight AD effect. My P doc is very one drug at a time, so I had to give it up anyway after going right the way to the top.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for that comment CK1. You have convinced me to start mirtazapine again. I seemed to be really helping me after a week or two. But then I think the levels built up and it kept me awake rather than help me sleep. But my issue is I do these meds and get nothing or have a bad side effect, Google it and assume the worst will come. Effexor seemed to be helping me once but gave me sexual disfunction and Google came back with people saying they had permanent issues from it. But I need to stick our mirtz for a while. It seemed a miracle drug at one point but I convinced myself it was my attitude that changed not the drug


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for that comment CK1. You have convinced me to start mirtazapine again. I seemed to be really helping me after a week or two. But then I think the levels built up and it kept me awake rather than help me sleep. But my issue is I do these meds and get nothing or have a bad side effect, Google it and assume the worst will come. Effexor seemed to be helping me once but gave me sexual disfunction and Google came back with people saying they had permanent issues from it. But I need to stick our mirtz for a while. It seemed a miracle drug at one point but I convinced myself it was my attitude that changed not the drug


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I swear by it. Best drug i've ever taken in my life.

To give you an idea i've tired:

Diazepam

Clonazepam

Zopiclone

Tramadol

Xanax

Seroquel

Lithium

Zoloft

Depakote

(another old school AS can't remember)

Olanazapine (like this)

Beta Blockers

(few other class B sleeping tablets)

EDITED to make more sense:

Probably a few others, so yeah i've been around. Mirtazapine was better than any, as i said, 2 months didn't even do much, 3 months my mind was blown. I haven't taken it in 2 years and my DP has gone from 80% to 30% naturally using the scale you sent me, but using how it changed things it would go down to around 13%, weird logic but for instance i'd have an inner monologue again. I can't wait. BTW the sexual side effects get easier, but never 100% in the 3 months I took it, but I got to like that. (nice guys finish last)

Please push through man, 3 months and come back, it's so worth it, it's no rainbow, but when it started working it was for me. The emotions I felt was magic, can't wait to get my hands on it again, but as I said for me it was very slow


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I never sent u a scale (??). Christ I don't remember anyway.. maybe I did lol. Yeh feeling knocked out by it today. Forgot how powerful it is. What dose of mirtz were u on?
Also out of interest have u ever tried clomipramine? Only reason I ask is I've heard it thrown around a lot recently. And is the only drug I know of to have depersonalization disorder under 'medical uses' (on Wikipedia though lol)


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Or yeah it was MRT, I just checked, it's 33% off and 13% on. Even better. Type in Cambridge DP scale, that's the scale I am referring to. I like it, shows me where I am at. Basic maths to put it into a percentage result/2200 x100 (i know you know this lol)

15mg Mirtazapine. 30mg wasn't as good for me.

No i think I just listed everything i've ever tried up there

EDIT 1: Note the last two years because of my other thing where I can't sleep or need it for days I have been on all them medications as they strongly thought i was manic and ended up trying every bipolar stabiliser in the book until they finally agreed I couldn't be, I don't advice most of them for DP, Seroquel and Depakote for instance don't do anything for it. OH and these were 1 at a time, I was never on any combo but Mirtazapine and Olanazpine was added - Loved that combo, Olanazapine helped the anxiety, Mirtazapine the fog and depression. Any questions fire away

EDIT 2:

www.goodmedicine.org.uk/files/assessment,%20depersonalization,%20t.DOC


----------



## roninhas (Oct 10, 2013)

I am on mirtazapine 2 months the first month was 15 mg then 30 mg but I felt more anxious now I am on 15 mg, with 30 mg was very sedative, with 15 mg it's still sedative but not so much. 
Neurotin helps for my headache. 
During the I fell less anxious because of lorazepam. 
Still don't have improvement of dp, but I will follow the advice of CK1 and stick for 6 months with mirtazapine


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

As I said, mine was side effects for 2 months and one day the flood gates opened... good luck, keep us posted.

I don't find it that sedative, but i've read a lot about playing with what time you take it, say 10pm, and lowering it so that the balance between the next day and that night are right, just a thought.

Any long term pill seems to make anxiety worse before better, least that's my rule, come to think of it, my anxiety was worse at the start of Mirtazapine for sure, once the fog lifted and depression, things were on an up slope!


----------

